# Skin Bumps



## MammaLin (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi All,
I have a beautiful 4.5 month old male V. For the past two months he’s had bumps on his head and neck that seems to get worse in the heat and with physical exertion. They don’t seem to bother him too much but they aren’t very attractive. We are feeding him Fromm puppy gold and I’ve started adding salmon oil to his food once per day. I’ve also been giving him weekly baths with chlorhexidine shampoo. The vet thought it might be folliculitis so we are treating it as such. I’ve also tried giving Benadryl once/day but I can’t tell if it’s helping a whole lot.

I know Vs can have skin issues so hoping for some feedback/ideas from experienced owners.
Ive attached some photos for reference.

thank you!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Check into Sebaceous adenitis....my doggo was getting similar bumps and he went onto a Fish oil.... salmon and Tuna diet for a while and used almond oil on his hot spots. VS. the Big pharma and Vet steroid regimen. Worked out great....Kody is better than ever and its been about a year now. He still gets Tuna 1-2 a week with his Kibble.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa had similar spots on his head a good month ago when ragweed was very strongly out here. I used lukewarm epsom salt (1 tbs to 8 oz water) wash offs (clean wash cloth, wash cloth also only washed before with hypoallergenic detergent) 2-3 times a day, and first after coming back from our walks.
I also gave him bromalain, since those seem to be helpful for pollen allergies, but not sure whether they are suitable for a puppy. (Miksa was 26-27 month old then). And strengthening immune system, so that he can fight off these environmental allergies better. Your puppy is still developing his system, so exposure to allergens can cause reactions like this. what food is your puppy on?


----------



## sarahfoss (Sep 23, 2020)

MammaLin said:


> Hi All,
> I have a beautiful 4.5 month old male V. For the past two months he’s had bumps on his head and neck that seems to get worse in the heat and with physical exertion. They don’t seem to bother him too much but they aren’t very attractive. We are feeding him Fromm puppy gold and I’ve started adding salmon oil to his food once per day. I’ve also been giving him weekly baths with chlorhexidine shampoo. The vet thought it might be folliculitis so we are treating it as such. I’ve also tried giving Benadryl once/day but I can’t tell if it’s helping a whole lot.
> 
> I know Vs can have skin issues so hoping for some feedback/ideas from experienced owners.
> ...


I have a very similar situaion with my 1 year old pup. We’re in Texas. I can’t figure out if it’s just allergies? I’ve been to the vet twice. They have no idea. His turn into little bumps that are puss filled and smell metallic when they are popped. Again, been to the vet. No luck. Also, they don’t bother him, no itching. If he didn’t have such short hair we wouldn’t know they were there. So, anyway, following to see what we can find!


----------



## MammaLin (Aug 19, 2020)

sarahfoss said:


> I have a very similar situaion with my 1 year old pup. We’re in Texas. I can’t figure out if it’s just allergies? I’ve been to the vet twice. They have no idea. His turn into little bumps that are puss filled and smell metallic when they are popped. Again, been to the vet. No luck. Also, they don’t bother him, no itching. If he didn’t have such short hair we wouldn’t know they were there. So, anyway, following to see what we can find!


So interesting that you say they smell metallic! My kids said the same thing about our guy - that he smells like metal. His bumps aren’t filled with anything - just more bumpy and flaky... It sounds like skin issues are pretty common in Vs.


----------



## MammaLin (Aug 19, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Check into Sebaceous adenitis....my doggo was getting similar bumps and he went onto a Fish oil.... salmon and Tuna diet for a while and used almond oil on his hot spots. VS. the Big pharma and Vet steroid regimen. Worked out great....Kody is better than ever and its been about a year now. He still gets Tuna 1-2 a week with his Kibble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a handsome pup! I’ll ask my vet about this the next time we go in. Hoping to see an improvement with the fish oil


----------



## MammaLin (Aug 19, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Check into Sebaceous adenitis....my doggo was getting similar bumps and he went onto a Fish oil.... salmon and Tuna diet for a while and used almond oil on his hot spots. VS. the Big pharma and Vet steroid regimen. Worked out great....Kody is better than ever and its been about a year now. He still gets Tuna 1-2 a week with his Kibble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we tried the tuna fish as well as a daily dose of salmon oil, cod liver oil, and evening primrose oil and a can of sardines on Sundays and I am very happy to report that Charlie’s bumps are gone! I’m curious how long you needed to keep your pup on the diet? I’m slightly worried about the long term impact of the mercury in the tuna if we were to continue feeding him a can a day forever


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

you should be fine skipping the tuna and still having the rest. i am with you, mercury is a big worry, sardines seem to be a safer option.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

MammaLin said:


> So we tried the tuna fish as well as a daily dose of salmon oil, cod liver oil, and evening primrose oil and a can of sardines on Sundays and I am very happy to report that Charlie’s bumps are gone! I’m curious how long you needed to keep your pup on the diet? I’m slightly worried about the long term impact of the mercury in the tuna if we were to continue feeding him a can a day forever


I still give Him one omega 3 everyday with food in the morning and a can of tuna 1-2 times a week. He also gets Pumpkin, butternut squash or sweet potatoes on top of his kibble in a dollup size too. I swear he eats better than I do! But he is my Child and he deserves the best!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2021)

MammaLin said:


> So we tried the tuna fish as well as a daily dose of salmon oil, cod liver oil, and evening primrose oil and a can of sardines on Sundays and I am very happy to report that Charlie’s bumps are gone! I’m curious how long you needed to keep your pup on the diet? I’m slightly worried about the long term impact of the mercury in the tuna if we were to continue feeding him a can a day forever





MammaLin said:


> So we tried the tuna fish as well as a daily dose of salmon oil, cod liver oil, and evening primrose oil and a can of sardines on Sundays and I am very happy to report that Charlie’s bumps are gone! I’m curious how long you needed to keep your pup on the diet? I’m slightly worried about the long term impact of the mercury in the tuna if we were to continue feeding him a can a day forever


Hi there!
Im so happy I found your post! My boy(5months old) has the exact same thing. Bumps look just like in your pictures and has a metallic smell as well when it flares up. Ive been struggling to find anything similar online. Im going to add some fish oil to his food to see how it goes. It mostly flares up when we take him on adventures walks in longs grass.

How is Charlie doing now? I see this post is from a while ago. Do you still have to give him anything extra to keep the allergies down?

Ricky loves his outdoors walks so I can’t not take him out.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

in my experience the very short coat ones (the ones which feel like silk) are more prone to bug bites and the bumps than the ones with the slightly longer and velvety coat (i have one of each). my protocol has been now for 2 summers with heavy mosquito and who knows what else type of bugs in South Texas literally eating my younger one, Miksa, has been the following:

1. as soon as home from walk, wipe off the dog with damp cloth or hose him off /have him swim if time allows
2. spray the places which are prone to the bug bites (for us that is the top of his head and the back part of the neck) with silver colloidal spray
3. 2-3 times a day soak the same area with green tea / green tea bags are just as good if you want to drink the tea. that takes down the bumps for him very quickly, but since the allergens from the bites are probably still in his body, i need to reapply to make them fully disappear. Since we go daily to those bug infested areas, just as you described, unfortunately it is repetition for around 2 months.
4. depending on the type of food your dog is on, you can also feed full boiled eggs 2-3 times a week and add omega 3 supplements (hemp heart has worked this summer very well for us) to help quicker coat recovery.

with this he has not had infections, no medications etc was needed and while his coat did not look perfect on top of his head, i was even able to successfully show him.

(and of course i did the same protocol with Bende, more for psychological than physical reasons, lol)


----------

